# Pictures of my 1964 GTO barn find



## 64GOAT (Mar 13, 2008)

As some of you know I joined this site a couple of weeks ago after I purchased my 1964 GTO barn find. I have some topics posted- general questions- to plate or not to plate--Mystery switches- blower manifold/radio delete plate wanted----We did not plan on buying at the time but at $800.00 I had to buy it on the spot. We did not have a camera so we bought a throw away and are still waiting to have those developed.

But I did take some digital pic's once we got it home. It did have some left front suspenion damage other than that it is is in great shape. After 25 plus years of storage with some work it started right up. Here are the pic's hope you enjoy, this is a dream come true for me..... Thanks for looking.....


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

wow, what a deal. And those are some real meats on the back. Hope you have fun with her.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

SS firewall cover?? That and the car looks sharp! Sell it to me, I`ll let you make a big one on it.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks like a score...can you say "RESTO MOD"....that GTO would make a sweet street machine....................When in doubt...chrome it! :cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Those old school door guard moldings need to go though.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

WOW. That looks exactly like the GTO's my "group" and I used to buy for about $1500 back in 1979! At 1500.00, back then, they were good buys, and they were in about the same condition your car is in. I don't know where you are, (I see CA plates on the CAR), but in California,where I am, that '64 of yours would go for around 8 to 10,000 in the shape it's in right now. It truly is a time capsule. It has no more rust/wear than a 10-15 year old CA car....all due to its inside storage. Excellent buy. The BUMPERS alone are worth 800!!!!! You could restore it to factory specs or resto/rod it: you have so little capitol tied up you win no matter what. I vote for fairly stock!!!! Good luck, and keep us informed. We'll help all we can. Thanks for sharing!
Jeff


----------



## Priest (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks good!

Seems like somebody has a new project car :willy:


----------



## 64GOAT (Mar 13, 2008)

Well after months of work we are close to to being on the road again. After straighting the frame and replacing EVERY front end part except the steering arm including a new steering box. I went with QA1 coilovers and poly/graphite bushings and a quicker steering ratio. My question to you guys is this : I have a alignment rack from my circle track days and I need some starting alignment spec's for this application. HELP anyone????


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Camber: -1/4 to +3/4; Caster: -1.5 degrees; toe: 0 to 1/8". Preferred Camber is +1/4. Hope this helps.
jeff


----------



## 64GOAT (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks Jeff . You wouldn't know where to download 64 info such as torque spec's, tech stuff like that ? thanks again for your time


----------



## 64GOAT (Mar 13, 2008)

*On the road - first time since 1982*

It LIVES !!!!!! Here is the car rolling out to take it's first road trip in 26 years!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Wholey lack of back tire clearance batman!! :cool


----------



## 64GOAT (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah, I know Rukee. You would think that they would rub but they do NOT touch the fenders. The previous owner welded on some sort of traction bars that replace the rear lower control arms. They have 3 quarter bolts that lock them solid, plus the old school air shocks combined with what I think are one ton truck or cadillac coil springs, the rear end is pretty much a hard tail. You can change the tires , Unbolt the bar locks, let the air out of the shocks and it still rides like a brick. Should seen my face the first real bump I hit. My teeth are still rattling......No and I mean NO wheel hop though....good for track, sucks for street....Original rearend too....What to do????? The front with the new parts and QA1's rides so nice......What to do for rear is still up in the air......


----------



## ChromeCoach10 (Oct 26, 2008)

64GOAT said:


> It LIVES !!!!!! Here is the car rolling out to take it's first road trip in 26 years!!



My God. Those rear tires belong on something like Big Foot or Grave Digger.

Helluva job getting her back in shape! :cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

64GOAT said:


> Yeah, I know Rukee. You would think that they would rub but they do NOT touch the fenders. The previous owner welded on some sort of traction bars that replace the rear lower control arms. They have 3 quarter bolts that lock them solid, plus the old school air shocks combined with what I think are one ton truck or cadillac coil springs, the rear end is pretty much a hard tail. You can change the tires , Unbolt the bar locks, let the air out of the shocks and it still rides like a brick. Should seen my face the first real bump I hit. My teeth are still rattling......No and I mean NO wheel hop though....good for track, sucks for street....Original rearend too....What to do????? The front with the new parts and QA1's rides so nice......What to do for rear is still up in the air......


You need to get the rear to move or you'll break some parts.


----------



## 64GOAT (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies,The rear tires are called Firestone Big Jelony's , the tread looks like Old School MT's . I have never seen another set ever or been able to find any info on them. They almost seem to be an early wrinklewall tire(or they are just REALLY old and wrinkle from age!!!!!) on old Ansens 15 x 14's. The rear of the frame is fully boxed to the front, along with the crossmembers. At this point I think I'm going to sacrafice these one off traction bars and becuase they bolt into the stock rearend mounts and then were welded, I think I can save the rearend brakets if I'm carefull but the bars will be destroyed in the process. Then I'll remove the air shocks(new lower control arms, new coil overs,and some old Halibrands with new tires. I'll take some pic's of the rear and post them soon. Thanks for any input. They say other opinions can't hurt, what would you do ?????


----------



## ThomasGTO (Aug 1, 2008)

$800 bucks huh?... I hate you.. I mean congrats.. Thats a great looking car especially considering that deal. The obviously didnt know what they had.. :cheers


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

If you recycle those 2 rear tires they could make 4 new sets


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Couldn't you "unweld" the ladder bars/lower control arms, redrill them and reuse them? Then put some normal rear springs in it and leave the nostalgia value, while restoring a decent ride to the car. That car has so much old school cool to it I wouldn't do anyting except add a straight axle in the front!!! Gasser's rock.


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

better get a helmet for your head


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

Great deal on the car! The work seems to be coming along well also. I would definitely get that rear back to a somewhat stock state if you plan on driving on the roads. BTW I have a cowl panel for the front, below the windshield, if you need one. I will sell it to you for a good price, if you want it.
Can't wait to see the finished project. Keep the photos coming.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Every year there is a Nostalgic race car reunion in Panama City beach. Your car would fit right in. Don't restore it, unless it is to race car status.


----------



## 64GOAT (Mar 13, 2008)

just got back from vaca. I will try and post the rear end pic's and answer all the replies when I get caught up. Thanks for all the replies. I'm still debating on what to do with the car from here on. I found a very old, hard to read time slip from Santa Maria Drag Strip(did not know there was a drag strip in Santa Maria, Ca.)but it says 10.92 at 122mph so the car was pretty fast at one time, that has to be why the rear end is set up the way it is. Somebody replied about a helmet, that's funny becuase I hit my head on the roof on the first big bump I hit. This car has no seat belts or roll cage so the rules must of been different back then. will post some more answers to your questions soon, THANKS for all the input....almost put in a straight axle instead of rebuilding the front end.....now am wondering should I tear out all of that new front end and.....???? PS..to who ever posted they must of not known what they had , all I have to say the wife was not car savy and you should of seen this thing when I pulled it out I was wondering if I made a mistake myself....but now I'm happy I did becuase it has been the most fun I've ever had researching and restoring this car....just not sure which way to go fom here....gasser....retro mod....etc....??????


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Straight axle would be great, but they didn't race it like that, they raced it like you got it. I would research the strip and that car and see what you actually got. Awesome car as is, I would get the rear broken loose and keep it about the same as you got it. Good luck with the build. Oh, and now you have a number to shoot for at the strip!


----------



## GTO JOHN (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice find and for $800 you stole it. Keep her rolling..


----------



## 64GOAT (Mar 13, 2008)

*Have some time for the GOAT finally!*

I've been busy getting ready for my racing season and am just now getting back to the goat. I've included pic's of the welded on traction bars. Hopefully somebody can identify them for me.(Have more pic's if it would help) Also you can see the one that was damaged in the crash that hurt the front end too. Hope to make the rear look like the front . You can also see how somebody had the body off and had painted the whole frame which I redid in the front and plan on doing in the rear. It's just do I ruin the bars and loosen up the rear or leave as is for nostaligia sake. Any input? Thanks again hope and all is well with everyone.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I vote for fixing the bars and using them. They obviously were well engineered and operated properly for the car to run in the 10's. Why mess with success? Also, it looks like they were well done, and they're part of the car's history. Keep 'em for now, try them out, and if you don't like how they perform, you can always change them out later....


----------



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

I would try to re use the bars too. They look like they were really well done. Maybe you can work in some softer springs and an updated set of shocks to make it more livable on the street. Those tires are awesome btw.

$800 for that Goat is REDICULOUS! You are one lucky man. I'm feeling ripped off for the $1700 I paid for my car now....

Good luck with it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Those back tire are freakin sick! :cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Try backing out the adjusting bolt in the left bar. That may give it more travel before binding.


----------



## 64GOAT (Mar 13, 2008)

Well the replies from this site and my friends all say to keep the bars and the rear tires but the only way to keep the tires from rubbing the fenders without narrowing the rear and tubs(which I really don't want to do) is to keep the bars locked and air in the shocks. But DAMN the ride is bone jarring when you hit any type of bump with any size to it. What to do ????????? Different(narrower) tires and unbolted bars with no air in the shocks solves the tire rub but it still rides like a tractor in the rear. mmmmmm???????


----------



## 64GOAT (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm also looking for a set of Hollley carb's 660 center squiters or 650,750 or 850 double pumpers for a dual quad set up and a dual plate NOS set up for the previous listed carb's
Thanks for everyone's time and have a great day!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The springs look pretty heavy duty too. They are probably strong enough to hold the weight of the entire car off the rear tires during a wheelstand. If you're going to run narrower tires to fit in the wells, you might try a softer spring too.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Remove the spings and air shocks and find out were the binding is coming from. You might be able to back off that adjusting bolt on the bottom of that arm to get more travel.


----------

